# CSI episode Fur and Loathing in Las Vegas



## Egon1982 (Apr 12, 2017)

What do you fellow furries think of that episode?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 12, 2017)

Bullshit episode. Entertaining series, but as much fiction as Star Trek.

Anyone taking CSI seriously should be slapped in the face, especially when it comes to portraying different fandoms, groups, etc.


----------



## Saiko (Apr 12, 2017)

I think everyone completely forgets about it until some furry complains about it.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't know, I've only seen a few episodes of Miami, and that was years ago.

Isn't that episode like 15 years old now?


----------



## Rant (Apr 12, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> I don't know, I've only seen a few episodes of Miami, and that was years ago.
> 
> Isn't that episode like 15 years old now?


Ehh I think it's like 2013ish???


----------



## Rant (Apr 12, 2017)

That it's super cringy to watch, so many things wrong and worse yet that sence where everyone is wearing a plastic mask *shivers*


----------



## Saiko (Apr 12, 2017)

Rant said:


> Ehh I think it's like 2013ish???


Nope, 2003. It's oooooolllld.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 12, 2017)

I thought that it was against the rules to mention "Fur and Loathing".


----------



## Rant (Apr 12, 2017)

Saiko said:


> Nope, 2003. It's oooooolllld.


Damn, it is old. I'm thinking the I saw it in '13 then.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Apr 12, 2017)

I totally forgot that episode lol


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Apr 12, 2017)

oh shit isn't this the furry episode?

No way in hell am I watching it, I already cringe too much at work


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Apr 12, 2017)

How bad did they make us look?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 12, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> How bad did they make us look?


I only saw it once, about 2 years ago, and from what I remember, it wasn't very good. They portrayed the furry fandom as a strange sexual fetish. Like... Yiffing was the only thing that we did.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Apr 12, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> How bad did they make us look?



I only saw it that one time way way back. And from what I can remember it wasnt very very good on the portreying the fandom... FluffyShutterbug is correct on that reply


----------



## JumboWumbo (Apr 13, 2017)

Funny enough I remember a few years back seeing some episode of Hawaii Five-O (at least I think that's what it was, it could have been any of the other ten billion cop shows on TV) where they were at some comic-con type thing with a furry section, but I'm pretty sure furries weren't the focus of the episode.

Beyond that all I can remember is a black man wearing cat ears.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 13, 2017)

*Astonishing *_*Accuracy Allied With Absolute Truth!*_


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 13, 2017)

-Praydeth- said:


> *Astonishing *_*Accuracy Allied With Absolute Truth!*_


Not to mention a dash of pure wisdom, pure and accurate representation of how Furry conventions is like, and how Furries in general are. 

Oh, and don't forget, we are clearly, CLEARLY, sexual deviants who only wanna fuck animals!

Every time I see someone mention this crap of an episode it makes me wanna find them, and slap them, for bringing up this trashy cringefest of an episode.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 13, 2017)

OH GAWD THE CCCCRRRRRRIIIIINNNNNGGGGEEEEE


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 13, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> OH GAWD THE CCCCRRRRRRIIIIINNNNNGGGGEEEEE


Don't worry, Furries create 9000%+ cringefests too.

*cough* All The Single Furries *cough*


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Don't worry, Furries create 9000%+ cringefests too.
> 
> *cough* All The Single Furries *cough*


NOT AS CRRRIIINNNGGGEEYYY AS FUUUR AND LLLOOOOAAATTTHHHIIINNNGG


----------



## lupi900 (Apr 13, 2017)

Never seen it and wasn't a fur when it was a new episode. But people who based on there hate of a fandom they are clueless about from some show are just very dumb.

There disliking or hating something but going out your make someone feel like shit because you can't ignore shit or can't act like mature adult scare me more. Like how a something awful a full account cost's a 30 dollars but say's outright they will ban furries, like seriously? grow the fuck up. 

I don't like bronies at all but i leave therm alone & know people like different things.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 13, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> NOT AS CRRRIIINNNGGGEEYYY AS FUUUR AND LLLOOOOAAATTTHHHIIINNNGG


Wait, you checked out the episode just now? 

Poor soul. Need a shoulder to cry on due to the cringe? My shoulder's vacant.


----------



## Belatucadros (Apr 13, 2017)

It probably all comes back to money as usual. An example of this would be Inside Edition, they take strange things - or not strange at all.. and put a negative twist on them. They rely on people going "OMG what is this stuff" and then heading over to good ol' social media.


----------



## Sagt (Apr 13, 2017)

It's probably too old to still be relevant, so I doubt anyone other than furries still remember or even know about this episode.


----------



## Egon1982 (Apr 13, 2017)

What if CSI did an episode on anime fans, Bronies, Trekkies, Whovians and other fandoms next?


----------



## estiniens (Apr 13, 2017)

dick me down doggy


----------



## JumboWumbo (Apr 13, 2017)

Egon1982 said:


> What if CSI did an episode on anime fans, Bronies, Trekkies, Whovians and other fandoms next?


That would be a little hard considering the show is no longer on the air.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Don't worry, Furries create 9000%+ cringefests too.
> 
> *cough* All The Single Furries *cough*


I know what that's like, unfortunately... My younger sister is actually AFRAID of furries and anthro characters. She even told me, before I went to Anthro New England this year, that I shouldn't hug anyone, because I might get a DISEASE. I wish I was joking...


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I know what that's like, unfortunately... My younger sister is actually AFRAID of furries and anthro characters. She even told me, before I went to Anthro New England this year, that I shouldn't hug anyone, because I might get a DISEASE. I wish I was joking...


Tell her you DID get some sort of disease, and you're going to infect her. 

And the only cure is to hug once a day.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Tell her you DID get some sort of disease, and you're going to infect her.
> 
> And the only cure is to hug once a day.


I think I sorta missed that chance. This was back in January, and I was a little too steamed to really joke about that then.
The weird part about my sis is that she's a staunch progressive. Yet, furries are a bridge too far for her. Go figure!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I think I sorta missed that chance. This was back in January, and I was a little too steamed to really joke about that then.
> The weird part about my sis is that she's a staunch progressive. Yet, furries are a bridge too far for her. Go figure!


Ah yes, Progressives. Can't beat'em in terms of just being outright stupid.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Ah yes, Progressives. Can't beat'em in terms of just being outright stupid.


Actually.... I consider myself to be a progressive, since I can't expect the government to defend my rights as both a bisexual (borderline lesbian, actually) and a transgender female. (Did I say that right? I'm a male who's transitioning into a female.) That being said, I'm not one of those "warriors" who explode when you accidentally say something wrong or insensitive. I'm actually on the passive side, there...


----------



## estiniens (Apr 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Actually.... I consider myself to be a progressive, since I can't expect the government to defend my rights as both a bisexual (borderline lesbian, actually) and a transgender female. (Did I say that right? I'm a male who's transitioning into a female.) That being said, I'm not one of those "warriors" who explode when you accidentally say something wrong or insensitive. I'm actually on the passive side, there...



You said it right, yep!
Also same lmao, I'm so relaxed about stuff like that but people auto assume I'm sjw scum. Tfw.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

estiniens said:


> You said it right, yep!
> Also same lmao, I'm so relaxed about stuff like that but people auto assume I'm sjw scum. Tfw.


SJW?


----------



## estiniens (Apr 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> SJW?



Social justice warrior. Basically used to refer to the Tumblr crawlers who think 'bun' is an acceptable replacement for 'he' and that anybody in the LGBT community can do no wrong.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

estiniens said:


> Social justice warrior. Basically used to refer to the Tumblr crawlers who think 'bun' is an acceptable replacement for 'he' and that anybody in the LGBT community can do no wrong.


Oh. Ok!


----------



## JoeStrike (Apr 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Not to mention a dash of pure wisdom, pure and accurate representation of how Furry conventions is like, and how Furries in general are.
> 
> Oh, and don't forget, we are clearly, CLEARLY, sexual deviants who only wanna fuck animals!
> 
> Every time I see someone mention this crap of an episode it makes me wanna find them, and slap them, for bringing up this trashy cringefest of an episode.


At last, the *TRUTH!!! *Thank you, sir! 


Egon1982 said:


> What if CSI did an episode on anime fans, Bronies, Trekkies, Whovians and other fandoms next?



_Bob's Burgers _did a super-condescending episode about fans of an MLP-like cartoon show, and _Community_ did an affectionate parody of Dr. Who fans.

You can always tell the parodies done with affection for the original vs. the ones by assholes who think they're superior to the program they're dumping on.

And by the way, that _CSI _episode aired _waaaay_ back in 2003.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

JoeStrike said:


> At last, the *TRUTH!!! *Thank you, sir!
> 
> 
> _Bob's Burgers _did a super-condescending episode about fans of an MLP-like cartoon show, and _Community_ did an affectionate parody of Dr. Who fans.
> ...


I actually saw that one!


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> SJW?



Social justice warrior.   Someone who takes defending cultures to the point of harrasing those they assume are automatically racist twards them. They also take things to personally or try to find things that could be interpreted as offensive in some form so they have political correctness on their side.

I.E.: A person calling someone who is transgender "A little fucking bitch" & then having them say it was A jab about how they were originally A woman so they can get support that usually ends up ruining A person socially because they are labeled as A "harasser" "white supremacist" & "misogynist" or so on . Often they can lose their job because of it.

They also may get mad at such things like people wearing dreadlocks because "it's for black people only because it's their culture" (*Cough* Nordic culture *Cough*).

They think they are defending rights & beliefs but usually just end up hurting people in internet "witch hunts".

They bring A bad name to those who seek equal rights & defense of beliefs.


----------



## lupi900 (Apr 13, 2017)

JoeStrike said:


> You can always tell the parodies done with affection for the original vs. the ones by assholes who think they're superior to the program they're dumping on.



Also include few scenes on american dad of furries is how were some fetish club or something.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Actually.... I consider myself to be a progressive, since I can't expect the government to defend my rights as both a bisexual (borderline lesbian, actually) and a transgender female. (Did I say that right? I'm a male who's transitioning into a female.) That being said, I'm not one of those "warriors" who explode when you accidentally say something wrong or insensitive. I'm actually on the passive side, there...


Wait, I wrote Progressives? My bad. I meant Regressives. Regressives masquerading as Progressives. You tried talking to your sister about the Furry fandom? Seeing as she's a Progressive she might understand, to take away her misconceptions about the Furry fandom. I didn't mean to offend. If I did, I apologize. I was referring to the Regressives masquerading as Progressives, not your sister nor yourself, who are actual Progressives.

Progressives, Regressives, Conservatives, Liberals, Libertarians, Authoritarians, Fascists, Nazis, Communists, you name it. I've seen members across the entire political spectrum in the Furry fandom, and outside it, not to mention dislike it.



FluffyShutterbug said:


> SJW?


A REAL fun bunch. Humanity's dumbest people can be found here.

Wanna see moronic identity politics in action? Just look to your nearest SJW.

They are a bunch of Marxists, thinking that only gender/race/ethnicity matters, not your actual character as an individual. They hate straight white males with a passion, and the "Patriarchy". They use group think, and everyone who does not conform to their narrative is either a "sellout" or a "traitor", basically. They very often use absolutes, and "either you're with us, or you're against us" mentality.

Case in point: Milo Yiannopoulos, Blaire White, Roaming Millennial, Christina Hoff Sommers, to name a few.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Wait, I wrote Progressives? My bad. I meant Regressives. Regressives masquerading as Progressives. You tried talking to your sister about the Furry fandom? Seeing as she's a Progressive she might understand, to take away her misconceptions about the Furry fandom. I didn't mean to offend. If I did, I apologize. I was referring to the Regressives masquerading as Progressives, not your sister nor yourself, who are actual Progressives.
> 
> Progressives, Regressives, Conservatives, Liberals, Libertarians, Authoritarians, Fascists, Nazis, Communists, you name it. I've seen members across the entire political spectrum in the Furry fandom, and outside it, not to mention dislike it.
> 
> ...


I've tried, but I doubt that I'll make any headway with that. I mean, if someone's even afraid of the characters from the children's show, Arthur, I doubt that anything I say is gonna change that. But, yeah. My sis is a borderline SJW. She MADE me memorize all of the gender identities before I even began to question my sexual identity and my gender identity. That's something that you learn on your own, not something that you force down someone's throat. But, yeah. She's a borderline SJW who thinks that "Fur and Loathing" is an accurate depiction of the furry fandom.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 13, 2017)

Wait who is the derictor of the episode?


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 13, 2017)

*director


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> *director


Just looked it up. Richard J. Lewis.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Just looked it up. Richard J. Lewis.


 Lets troll 'em


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Lets troll 'em


For an episode that aired like 10 years ago?


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> For an episode that aired like 10 years ago?


Yep! RRRREEEEVVVEEENNNGGGEEE


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 13, 2017)

We dont care if he is an old guy!!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> We dont care if he is an old guy!!!!


Well, if that's the case, the director of "Fur and Loathing" shouldn't be the only one that we troll.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 13, 2017)

Lol he is 69


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well, if that's the case, the director of "Fur and Loathing" shouldn't be the only one that we troll.


Your right... LETS TROLL EVERYONE THAT MADE THAT MOVIE


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Your right... LETS TROLL EVERYONE THAT MADE THAT MOVIE


It wasn't a movie... It was a single episode of a TV series that ran for over 10 years...


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It wasn't a movie... It was a single episode of a TV series that ran for over 10 years...



Yea, lol i forgot


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Yea, lol i forgot


Still... I'm certain that the director of that episode has received his fair share of trolling before. Since that episode did a ton of damage to pop culture's view on the furry fandom.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Still... I'm certain that the director of that episode has received his fair share of trolling before. Since that episode did a ton of damage to pop culture's view on the furry fandom.


Good point... CHANGE OF PLANS


----------



## JumboWumbo (Apr 13, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Lets troll 'em


Imagine being a 70 year old man waking up one day, checking your email like you do every morning and then seeing dozens of graphic images of cartoon animals fucking each other in the ass. At first you can't imagine who would do something like this, but then you remember that show you made 14 years ago...


And now your grandchildren are no longer allowed to watch Disney movies.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Imagine being a 70 year old man waking up one day, checking your email like you do every morning and then seeing dozens of graphic images of cartoon animals fucking each other in the ass. At first you can't imagine who would do something like this, but then you remember that show you made 14 years ago...
> 
> 
> And now your grandchildren are no longer allowed to watch Disney movies.


Ha! That sounds like a great idea!


----------



## lupi900 (Apr 13, 2017)

Nearly 10 years later people still think furries sex freaks. Like that one youtube channel who did a Q&A that was how furs/bronies are sex freaks, the only proof the main host had was just a basic google search.

But were the immature one's when they get called out. lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Nearly 10 years later people still think furries sex freaks. Like that one youtube channel who did a Q&A that was how furs/bronies are sex freaks, the only proof the main host had was just a basic google search.
> 
> But were the immature one's when they get called out. lol


Hm... Should we be making an active effort to improve our Pop Culture image somehow?


----------



## lupi900 (Apr 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hm... Should we be making an active effort to improve our Pop Culture image somehow?



Not really since those types are just low effort troll's and are like that on stuff other than furs/bronies. They had like 4 vids of them crying about haters which funny when go how don't care what others say. Also were caught stalking another channels fans who hate them. 

They just die out when there backlash is too much.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Not really since those types are just low effort troll's and are like that on stuff other than furs/bronies. They had like 4 vids of them crying about haters which funny when go how don't care what others say. Also were caught stalking another channels fans who hate them.
> 
> They just die out when there backlash is too much.


Still... I feel like there's more misinformation than factual information about us out there.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 13, 2017)

Well, ya know who's the real freaks? Normies who like pop culture... TINY CHILDREN LISTEN TO "im in love with your body, and last night i was in your room and now my bedsheets smell like you" ON THE RAIDO!!!!!!


----------



## JoeStrike (Apr 13, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Also include few scenes on american dad of furries is how were some fetish club or something.



I actually found that one pretty funny - A "squirrel" propositions a "bear" who turns him down. The squirrel sadly walks away - and bumps into _somebody wearing a car suit! _The squirrel lies down and says "I'm a squirrel and I love it!" as the "car" proceeds to hump him! I thought it was hysterical because they were taking the cliche  of fursuit sex for granted and tossing it into some sixth dimension of total wtf weirdness.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Not only that, a couple of furs liked it so much they acted it out at a furry convention! - 



 - ROTFLMAO, as they say in France.


----------



## JoeStrike (Apr 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Still... I feel like there's more misinformation than factual information about us out there.


I agree - that's why I wrote a book about us: www.furrynation.com

I'm tired of people outside the fandom getting it wrong - it's time for someone _inside _the fandom to get it wrong!


----------



## Royn (Apr 13, 2017)

JoeStrike said:


> I agree - that's why I wrote a book about us: www.furrynation.com
> 
> I'm tired of people outside the fandom getting it wrong - it's time for someone _inside _the fandom to get it wrong!


Already happened, and a whole Furcon got cancelled because of it.


----------



## JoeStrike (Apr 13, 2017)

Royn said:


> Already happened, and a whole Furcon got cancelled because of it.



Rainfurrest 2016?


----------



## JoeStrike (Apr 13, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Also include few scenes on american dad of furries is how were some fetish club or something.


After I posted about the "carsuiter" and the squirrel I realized you were referring to the _other_ American Dad episode where they visit a fetish club and sing "Everybody's Got A Kink." Hey, for what it's worth at least they were _celebrating_ furry kink and not putting it down.


----------



## JoeStrike (Apr 14, 2017)

found the tv guide ad for that _CSI_ episode. 


AFAIK this is the only time CBS ran an ad for a specific episode of the show.


----------



## JoeStrike (Apr 14, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well, if that's the case, the director of "Fur and Loathing" shouldn't be the only one that we troll.


According to IMDB the writer was a guy named Jerry Stahl- Jerry Stahl - Wikipedia
Funny though - his Wikipedia profile doesn't mention the episode. Someone who knows how to update Wikipedia should add it to his credits


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 14, 2017)

While not being entirely representative of the culture, I sure as hell found it entertaining.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 14, 2017)

JoeStrike said:


> found the tv guide ad for that _CSI_ episode. View attachment 18065
> AFAIK this is the only time CBS ran an ad for a specific episode of the show.


You've gotta be kidding me!


----------



## Starbeak (Apr 15, 2017)

I never saw CSI before. I do remember flipping through the channels one day and saw the ending of it. I said to myself "Okay, so this is CSI Miami??"... After it ended I turned the TV off and went on with my day.

Years later this resurfaced again because it was on "Furries in the media" via Aberguine on youtube.

I cringed a bit more after seeing more footage from it.

Still curious now about the entire episode.

1) ultra cringe
2) super cringe
3) mega cringe
4) just a bit of cringe
5) no cringe at all

Feel free to rate it =D

I say from what I saw, i'd say 3 and 2 on the cringe factor is accurate. (=


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Apr 15, 2017)

JoeStrike said:


> I actually found that one pretty funny - A "squirrel" propositions a "bear" who turns him down. The squirrel sadly walks away - and bumps into _somebody wearing a car suit! _The squirrel lies down and says "I'm a squirrel and I love it!" as the "car" proceeds to hump him! I thought it was hysterical because they were taking the cliche  of fursuit sex for granted and tossing it into some sixth dimension of total wtf weirdness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest making fun of pop culture is just par for the course for American dad, as well as Family Guy and the cleveland show. All three of those shows pretty much make fun of everything.


----------



## nerdbat (Apr 15, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hm... Should we be making an active effort to improve our Pop Culture image somehow?


...it's a damn good point actually. Aside of couple stories (like the one with Syrian refugees on VancouFur), we don't really have any significant/notable events and works of art to be proud of, which is mostly why the fandom is seen as anything but productive by outsiders. For example, you can be proud of being an otaku, because these guys do a lot of voluntary translation work and help the medium in general, not to mention said medium has such greats as Hayao Miyazaki and Satoshi Kon, two widely celebrated directors. What do furries have and what exactly they do to be respected? Dance in costumes and draw cutesy pics?


----------



## Egon1982 (Apr 16, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Not really since those types are just low effort troll's and are like that on stuff other than furs/bronies. They had like 4 vids of them crying about haters which funny when go how don't care what others say. Also were caught stalking another channels fans who hate them.
> 
> They just die out when there backlash is too much.


And is being a furry and a brony no different than being an anime fan, Trekkie, Whovian (Doctor Who fan), Star Wars fanatic etc.?

And what do you think of back in the 90s when some people thought anime was tentacle porn like Urotsukidoji?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 16, 2017)

ryuukei8569 said:


> To be honest making fun of pop culture is just par for the course for American dad, as well as Family Guy and the cleveland show. All three of those shows pretty much make fun of everything.


If you can't laugh at yourself, you don't have the right to laugh at others. Take a joke for what it is: A joke. You may not like it, hell, you may even be disgusted by it. But a joke's a joke.

That's my take on all of this.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 16, 2017)

Egon1982 said:


> And is being a furry and a brony no different than being an anime fan, Trekkie, Whovian (Doctor Who fan), Star Wars fanatic etc.?
> 
> And what do you think of back in the 90s when some people thought anime was tentacle porn like Urotsukidoji?


In a way, it's different. Again, furry fandom is all about being fascinated by anthropomorphic animals, while anime fandom is about loving japanese animation (which has a lot of legends and legendary works), and SW/DW/ST/MLP:FIM fandoms are all based on well-received series/movies. So, while it's understandable from outsider's perspective to like particular shows and cartoons, going crazy over anthros is something seemingly more bizarre in itself.

And as for "tentacle misconception", as time went on, reputation for anime significantly increased due to both anime producers and anime fans doing a lot of great and productive stuff - producers did a crapton of classic shows during that time, and fans helped to spread it around with home-made subtitles and dubs. Furry fandom, in grand scheme of things, doesn't do that many great and productive things for society, which is probably the main reason of why the fandom stays in same "zoophilic mascot-dressers" territory as it was before. If we had some equivalent of NGE or Cowboy Bebop within our fandom to use as a positive example of "classic anthro-related work", then things would be probably better, but as of now, the closest thing to it is probably "Dust: Elysian Tail", which is fantastic too, but still hardly a genre-defining classic.


----------



## lupi900 (Apr 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> If you can't laugh at yourself, you don't have the right to laugh at others. Take a joke for what it is: A joke. You may not like it, hell, you may even be disgusted by it. But a joke's a joke.



Yet if a show or something did a brutal skit on anti furries/haters stupidity. I know sites like Reddit, youtube and places would just become flame wars on how wrong & stupid said show is. Cyanide & happiness youtube show had a skit like that, 90% of the comments was them ignoring or failing to get they were being mocked as well as furries. 

Sure most furries can't take a joke but the rest of the non-furry communities are 10x worse from past experience.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 16, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Yet if a show or something did a brutal skit on anti furries/haters stupidity. I know sites like Reddit, youtube and places would just become flame wars on how wrong & stupid said show is. Cyanide & happiness youtube show had a skit like that, 90% of the comments was them ignoring or failing to get they were being mocked as well as furries.
> 
> Sure most furries can't take a joke but the rest of the non-furry communities are 10x worse from past experience.


The problem is more and more people can't take a joke, Furry or not, though it's definitely more prevalent in the Furry fandom.


----------



## lupi900 (Apr 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> The problem is more and more people can't take a joke, Furry or not, though it's definitely more prevalent in the Furry fandom.



Yup, look at /r/furry's thread on 2 not going anthrocon. Full of dumb teens thinking offensive jokes are evil. Heck one user there tried to go how people with a dark sense of humor are bullies. 

Wouldn't surprise me there mostly friend less losers IRL if don't know the difference a joke and insults.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 16, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Yup, look at /r/furry's thread on 2 not going anthrocon. Full of dumb teens thinking offensive jokes are evil. Heck one user there tried to go how people with a dark sense of humor are bullies.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me there mostly friend less losers IRL if don't know the difference a joke and insults.


Sticks and stones, sticks and stones. 

Even if it's an insult, it's not illegal to insult someone. It's only illegal to say they will cause someone physical harm. Ie, "Punch a Nazi".


----------



## Egon1982 (Apr 16, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> In a way, it's different. Again, furry fandom is all about being fascinated by anthropomorphic animals, while anime fandom is about loving japanese animation (which has a lot of legends and legendary works), and SW/DW/ST/MLP:FIM fandoms are all based on well-received series/movies. So, while it's understandable from outsider's perspective to like particular shows and cartoons, going crazy over anthros is something seemingly more bizarre in itself.
> 
> And as for "tentacle misconception", as time went on, reputation for anime significantly increased due to both anime producers and anime fans doing a lot of great and productive stuff - producers did a crapton of classic shows during that time, and fans helped to spread it around with home-made subtitles and dubs. Furry fandom, in grand scheme of things, doesn't do that many great and productive things for society, which is probably the main reason of why the fandom stays in same "zoophilic mascot-dressers" territory as it was before. If we had some equivalent of NGE or Cowboy Bebop within our fandom to use as a positive example of "classic anthro-related work", then things would be probably better, but as of now, the closest thing to it is probably "Dust: Elysian Tail", which is fantastic too, but still hardly a genre-defining classic.



And what about Bojack Horseman? it's popular among furries you know and CSI's episode is an abomination that gave people the wrong idea about the fandom?  especially that one jerkoff so-called proclaimed "furry" who raped his cat in 2013 and was on the news?

And people learned the difference between Urotsukidoji and Totoro?


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 17, 2017)

Egon1982 said:


> And what about Bojack Horseman? it's popular among furries you know and CSI's episode is an abomination that gave people the wrong idea about the fandom?  especially that one jerkoff so-called proclaimed "furry" who raped his cat in 2013 and was on the news?
> 
> And people learned the difference between Urotsukidoji and Totoro?


BoJack Horseman isn't really that "furry-oriented" - it isn't about anthropomorphism in general (there are as many human characters as animal ones, and it's never adressed in any significant way), and anthro theme is used mostly for comedy, as well as juxtaposition (the whole "animal characters in this show are more human than many human characters in other shows" thing). The fact that it's popular among furries doesn't change much, since it doesn't really represent general taste of the fandom. I talk about something tightly connected to the fandom and its culture, just like, for example, Haruki Suzumia and Lucky Star are connected to anime culture and represent it in a positive way while being two genuinely good shows. After all, Star Wars are very popular among furries, does it make SW a "furry series"?

Well, Ghost In The Shell inspired a whole generation of western movie makers, Cowboy Bebop is an internationally beloved classic, Ghibli works are being shown in museums and art galleries, Yuri on Ice has strong following among professional athletes, and Magica Madoka was one of Academy Awards submissions. In short terms, anime proved itself as a medium, and it's "not cool" to hate anime and its fans anymore. There's nothing like that for furry fandom - no notable works of art, no milestones, no writers/directors/artists that can make a classic out of stuff we have in this culture. And again, it's not impossible - Lucky Star and Genshiken did it for anime fans by just taking the fandom itself and showing it in interesting and intriguing manner. It's just that without something truly, positively notable, all we have to "show" to the world are cringeworthy fursuiters and crazy cat humpers, which results in fandom's awful rep.

(Not to mention aforementioned crazy cat humper _is_, indeed, a furry - with fursuit and stuff. Let's not "no-true-scotsman" the topic, this fandom really has a good share of freaks)


----------



## Egon1982 (Apr 17, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> BoJack Horseman isn't really that "furry-oriented" - it isn't about anthropomorphism in general (there are as many human characters as animal ones, and it's never adressed in any significant way), and anthro theme is used mostly for comedy, as well as juxtaposition (the whole "animal characters in this show are more human than many human characters in other shows" thing). The fact that it's popular among furries doesn't change much, since it doesn't really represent general taste of the fandom. I talk about something tightly connected to the fandom and its culture, just like, for example, Haruki Suzumia and Lucky Star are connected to anime culture and represent it in a positive way while being two genuinely good shows. After all, Star Wars are very popular among furries, does it make SW a "furry series"?
> 
> Well, Ghost In The Shell inspired a whole generation of western movie makers, Cowboy Bebop is an internationally beloved classic, Ghibli works are being shown in museums and art galleries, Yuri on Ice has strong following among professional athletes, and Magica Madoka was one of Academy Awards submissions. In short terms, anime proved itself as a medium, and it's "not cool" to hate anime and its fans anymore. There's nothing like that for furry fandom - no notable works of art, no milestones, no writers/directors/artists that can make a classic out of stuff we have in this culture. And again, it's not impossible - Lucky Star and Genshiken did it for anime fans by just taking the fandom itself and showing it in interesting and intriguing manner. It's just that without something truly, positively notable, all we have to "show" to the world are cringeworthy fursuiters and crazy cat humpers, which results in fandom's awful rep.
> 
> (Not to mention aforementioned crazy cat humper _is_, indeed, a furry - with fursuit and stuff. Let's not "no-true-scotsman" the topic, this fandom really has a good share of freaks)



What about Akira and Ninja Scroll? those are influential classic anime too.

I'd love to see an adult animated anthro thing that can be serious and not for comedy purposes similar to Grave of the Fireflies or Watership Down or Wolf Children or Akira. 

And we need to show people we aren't like CSI which is a total lie and not all furries are cat rapists like that guy as we distance ourselves from that guy and do documentaries to make people understand what we really are. Maybe episodes of a tv show with furries shown in a positive way.


----------



## Simo (Apr 17, 2017)

JoeStrike said:


> found the tv guide ad for that _CSI_ episode. View attachment 18065
> AFAIK this is the only time CBS ran an ad for a specific episode of the show.



OMG! That's an amazing find. That cat does look rather menacing. Would make a nice t-shirt.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 17, 2017)

Simo said:


> OMG! That's an amazing find. That cat does look rather menacing. Would make a nice t-shirt.


Take away the text, add some horror-esque look to it, and you can make it look like a fuckin' horror movie from the 30's.

"The Furry Menace: Episode I".


----------



## Simo (Apr 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Take away the text, add some horror-esque look to it, and you can make it look like a fuckin' horror movie from the 30's.
> 
> "The Furry Menace: Episode I".



I had the same thought!

Yep, a vintage style movie poster version is also in order. It's almost there already.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 17, 2017)

Simo said:


> I had the same thought!
> 
> Yep, a vintage style movie poster version is also in order. It's almost there already.


Episode I: The Horror Of The Fursuit
Episode II: When Roleplaying Are Amiss
Epsiode III: Yiff From Hell
Episode IV: Snowflake Village
+++


----------



## Simo (Apr 17, 2017)

Also, there's some funny pics out there making reference to the pun on Hunter S. Thompson's, "fear and Loathing", where the writer got the name of the episode from:


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 17, 2017)

I only saw parts of it through Aberguine's _Furries in the Media _review, but it was definitely enough! 
For me the most hilarious part was when the investigators went into the room of the dead raccoon furry and found loads of plush raccoons everywhere, prompting one of them to say "this scares me."LOL


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Apr 20, 2017)

When I first saw the episode, I wasn't paying full attention. All I saw were the fursuits and thought 'holy crap those are amazing! What are those?'
It was a passing interest at the time, but about 4 years later I became a furry when I found out furries were a thing.

All in all, I think the episode sparked my furry interest. BUT - remember, I wasn't paying full attention and missed the fact that the episode was showing furries in a negative light.

-Edit-
I had gone back and tried to watch the episode about a year or two ago, but once again I only paid half attention.


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Apr 25, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> BoJack Horseman isn't really that "furry-oriented" - it isn't about anthropomorphism in general (there are as many human characters as animal ones, and it's never adressed in any significant way), and anthro theme is used mostly for comedy, as well as juxtaposition (the whole "animal characters in this show are more human than many human characters in other shows" thing). The fact that it's popular among furries doesn't change much, since it doesn't really represent general taste of the fandom. I talk about something tightly connected to the fandom and its culture, just like, for example, Haruki Suzumia and Lucky Star are connected to anime culture and represent it in a positive way while being two genuinely good shows. After all, Star Wars are very popular among furries, does it make SW a "furry series"?
> 
> Well, Ghost In The Shell inspired a whole generation of western movie makers, Cowboy Bebop is an internationally beloved classic, Ghibli works are being shown in museums and art galleries, Yuri on Ice has strong following among professional athletes, and Magica Madoka was one of Academy Awards submissions. In short terms, anime proved itself as a medium, and it's "not cool" to hate anime and its fans anymore. There's nothing like that for furry fandom - no notable works of art, no milestones, no writers/directors/artists that can make a classic out of stuff we have in this culture. And again, it's not impossible - Lucky Star and Genshiken did it for anime fans by just taking the fandom itself and showing it in interesting and intriguing manner. It's just that without something truly, positively notable, all we have to "show" to the world are cringeworthy fursuiters and crazy cat humpers, which results in fandom's awful rep.
> 
> (Not to mention aforementioned crazy cat humper _is_, indeed, a furry - with fursuit and stuff. Let's not "no-true-scotsman" the topic, this fandom really has a good share of freaks)



Well most people here in America tend to see works involving anthropomorphic animals as being more child oriented, and generally it doesn't help that most animation involving anthro's is directed towards children. The vast majority are likely just unaware of the furry fandom. Though I am not really sure what you are looking for, as there have been more than a fair share of works involving anthro's that have been massively successful, like Zootopia.


----------



## Troj (May 1, 2017)

True story, when I first saw that episode, my reaction was, "Wow! This [expressing yourself and increasing your confidence through an animal alter ego] is a great idea! Too bad it was ruined by pathetic, insecure creepers who only used it to get laid!"


----------



## Egon1982 (Jun 1, 2017)

ryuukei8569 said:


> Well most people here in America tend to see works involving anthropomorphic animals as being more child oriented, and generally it doesn't help that most animation involving anthro's is directed towards children. The vast majority are likely just unaware of the furry fandom. Though I am not really sure what you are looking for, as there have been more than a fair share of works involving anthro's that have been massively successful, like Zootopia.



What about ones aimed to adults like Fritz the Cat, Duckman, Bojack Horseman etc.?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2017)

_sigh_
Looks like I have to bring this one out, YET AGAIN..


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 1, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> _sigh_
> Looks like I have to bring this one out, YET AGAIN..


Hehe... Yeah. I thought that this one was sorta dead and buried.


----------



## Trashsona (Jun 1, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## ebbingRose (Jun 1, 2017)

That must not be mentioned.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2017)

I cast Necropost level 10 again.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 1, 2017)

*Away With Thee, Thread Necromancer!*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 1, 2017)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> *Away With Thee, Thread Necromancer!*


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 4, 2017)

Egon1982 said:


> What do you fellow furries think of that episode?



Personally I've flat out refused to watch it or give it any attention. Well rarely a good idea I think if we ignore it, it will fade from most people memories far faster  then our own.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Apr 17, 2022)

Anyone who's never seen it...........................here's a teaser!






I think it's hilarious how absurd the whole thing is made out to be! If anything, it's closer 2 how fur cons began in the 80's - early 90's, when most goers were older adults, and they were much more adult themed!

Also, 1 thing nobody mentions is the 2nd case in the episode, the murder in the freezer! I think that crime had an interesting scientific angle, perhaps not accurate, but still fun 2 watch!

They really hyped up the Therian angle though!

And murrsuits!


----------



## Baalf (Apr 20, 2022)

I watched it, and that was the last time I ever watched CSI.


----------



## Troj (Apr 20, 2022)

I caught a bit of an old episode of CSI a few days ago. Grissom's still super cool as a character, but I quickly realized that the show has aged like milk and that furries were hardly the only group of people the show cruelly punched down at.


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2022)

Completely forgot about it until just now; I'm honestly still far more bothered by the time those news anchors laughed at the health and safety of Furry Con-goers being at risk due to being left outside. Anyone else remember that mess? It was one of those very very rare moments where my brain went, _"Wait a minute...this is kind of fucked up." _instead of just _"lol ignorant people."_


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 22, 2022)

This episode aired in 2003, making it almost 20 years old. That's pretty wild.


----------



## Troj (Apr 22, 2022)

Raever said:


> Completely forgot about it until just now; I'm honestly still far more bothered by the time those news anchors laughed at the health and safety of Furry Con-goers being at risk due to being left outside. Anyone else remember that mess? It was one of those very very rare moments where my brain went, _"Wait a minute...this is kind of fucked up." _instead of just _"lol ignorant people."_



Mind you, that and that episode of the Tyra Show are still super-cringe, but yes, I agree; it was even more hurtful to see people (including "professional" news anchors) giggle like schoolchildren at something that could've _killed _people.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jun 2, 2022)

Raever said:


> Completely forgot about it until just now; I'm honestly still far more bothered by the time those news anchors laughed at the health and safety of Furry Con-goers being at risk due to being left outside. Anyone else remember that mess? It was one of those very very rare moments where my brain went, _"Wait a minute...this is kind of fucked up." _instead of just _"lol ignorant people."_







Respect 2 the 3rd anchor 4 trying 2 finish the broadcast!



Troj said:


> Mind you, that and that episode of the Tyra Show are still super-cringe, but yes, I agree; it was even more hurtful to see people (including "professional" news anchors) giggle like schoolchildren at something that could've _killed _people.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 2, 2022)

i think they underestimate how much a fucking fursuit costs and that huge sex orgies are kind bad for their longevity.


----------



## Troj (Jun 2, 2022)

They also underestimate how hot and cumbersome fursuits are, and that having a huge sex orgy wearing shag carpeting and not being able to hear or see is less fun than it sounds.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 2, 2022)

Troj said:


> They also underestimate how hot and cumbersome fursuits are, and that having a huge sex orgy wearing shag carpeting and not being able to hear or see is less fun than it sounds.


also true.


----------



## Plouc the Dragon (Jun 20, 2022)

This episode makes me wanna go all out Lorena Bobbitt up his ass, and SERIOUSLY teach the writers of this episode to learn a fucking lesson.

Here's my three strike to the developers of CSI:
1. If you aired this episode, drop it.
2. If you make a story about a CSI member tries to arrest a fursuiter for committing the crime of having sex, stop what you're doing.
3. If you seriously add blue filters in your episode, JUST GO ALL OUT LORENA BOBBITT ALREADY!


----------



## Daddy Dragon (Jun 21, 2022)

Still surprised that all one has to do is type "That One Episode" into Google search


----------



## Daddy Dragon (Jun 21, 2022)

For those unable to read lips... she is saying "Certain CSI Episode" when the cringe


----------



## Daddy Dragon (Jun 21, 2022)

If it decides to send the gif...
>.<


----------



## Daddy Dragon (Jun 21, 2022)

Certain CSI Episode.gif
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## Daddy Dragon (Jun 21, 2022)

A song/video I used to not mind (and I used to even play it when DJing in SL)...but that has changed. I can't even get to the1 minute mark anymore.


----------



## Daddy Dragon (Jun 21, 2022)

I found an article blurb!!

"Just made this gif of an event my daughter Shannon Paterson covered last year on CTV News: a "furry" convention, in which people run around, presumably very hot and sweaty, wearing furry animal suits. Now. . . I am not one to criticize, and some of the furries in this piece were pretty gorgeous (especially the cat on the right - a lynx, isn't it? A bobcat? Or is it a fox?) Their dismay in this tiny clip is in reference to a CSI episode in which it was implied that their activities are fetishistic/kinky."


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2022)

wtf bro


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Jun 22, 2022)

My mom watched this and for years believed all furries were like this and wouldn't hear it when I told her that CSI takes the worst of everything.   She also claims to have seen a show called "My Vacation from Hell" where a family went to a hotel and there was a furry convention going on at it and they were doing some not so family friendly things in the hotel.   My mom had a head injury as a child that makes her get her memories mixed up. I also could find no information about this "My Vacation from Hell" show existing.


----------



## Troj (Jun 23, 2022)

CSI as a show has, I think, aged very poorly on a number of fronts. Grissom is still the absolute GOAT, of course, but the show is grotesquely and smugly nasty to assorted groups of people, like sex workers, trans people, and miscellaneous kinksters, as well as often being low-key racist, sexist, and homophobic. With the exception of Grissom, the protagonists consistently say quippy shit that would rightly earn you a horrified look or a smack in the mouth today. 

Anybody who thinks that one episode was somehow a documentary about furries needs to take a huge step back and see how the show pretty much turned everything up to 11, because, duh.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jul 14, 2022)

it was a dumb episode, plain and simple, seen it a couple times and  egh ,then again CSI was more flash them substance


----------



## Silverthunder (Jul 22, 2022)

A... little late to the party but... well... before that episode I never knew furries were even a thing... lol 

I remember watching and thinking "wait a minute, you're telling me not only are their other people who like stuff with anthro characters and stuff too, but there's ALSO enough people to have yearly conventions!?"

Not a great episode in hindsight but I wouldn't be here if not for that episode XD


----------

